

Anonymous withdraws support for WikiLeaks - 001sky
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/17e6d936-1486-11e2-aa93-00144feabdc0.html

======
zunky
It's a shame that there are still websites out there that requires you to
register before you can read their articles.

